# Cannock area



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Any body else in the Cannock/ south staffs area? Would be good as suggested in another thread yesterday having a meet somewhere this summer, hopefully someone can educate me as I'm New the vag world.


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes mate I'm in wolves


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool, where abouts? What do you drive?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well that's 3 of us...We could meet at a pub...good excuse for a pint! ....of very weak beer of course... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I stopped drinking before Christmas so I think in over due a pint lol


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Not from the city 180 tt


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Alrite ade I'm free the weekend if you too fancie meeting


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

gazbrad said:


> Not from the city 180 tt


With some nice wheels on it! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't have tax until the logbook comes  we may have to wait a few weeks. I know fixitagaintomorrow will be up for it too as he suggested it yesterday


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Let's see then


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok try midland vw in Cannock for your service work


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Like John inman says..."I'm free" most weekends...We should get a date when we're all free?...


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Let's give it a few days to see if anyone else posts then we can make plans?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Will keep a look out for ya. We should have a West Mids meet coming up sometime in May, keep an eye on the events section


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

forest said:


> Will keep a look out for ya. We should have a West Mids meet coming up sometime in May, keep an eye on the events section


Where you from bud?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

S23rta said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Will keep a look out for ya. We should have a West Mids meet coming up sometime in May, keep an eye on the events section
> ...


Wyrley


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm in cheslyn hay


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

S23rta said:


> I'm in cheslyn hay


Nice one. I'll keep my eyes peeled, go through Cheso every morning and early evening to/from M6, usually in the daily though


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

forest said:


> S23rta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in cheslyn hay
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Stourbridge I am bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll be up for something soon, its always good to have a dog of a car there to make everyone elses look good- mine will serve that purpose


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm from solihull, other side of Birmingham really but up for a meet !!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Good stuff.... more the merrier!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone got a date in mind?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

S23rta said:


> I don't have tax until the logbook comes  we may have to wait a few weeks. I know fixitagaintomorrow will be up for it too as he suggested it yesterday


any idea when your going to tax ya mota?


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry boys. As soon as my long book comes I will tax it and we can meet up so keep your eye on this thread later next week [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JoTT (Oct 7, 2013)

Omg don't forget ickle me from wolves :lol:


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

More the merrier Jo


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

JoTT said:


> Omg don't forget ickle me from wolves :lol:


Long as you havent sold the TT before the meet


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

My parents live on the edge of Cannock chase (Rugeley/Hednesford side) so if I'm up in that neck of the woods - usually once a month - I'll be up for meeting up on a weekend.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not far from Cannock, so i can come too 
Jenny


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> I am not far from Cannock, so i can come too
> Jenny


Where in Warwickshire you from Jen?


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd be up for this too, not too out the way for me!

I'll keep an eye on this thread 

Even if I would be severely outnumbered in my Mk2 

Harry


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not from near you but I'm still only an hour away


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm from telford so not too far away either! 
What dates we thinking?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I am not far from Cannock, so i can come too
> ...


I am from Corley, near to Corley services on the M6

Jenny


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

MrBigTurner said:


> I'd be up for this too, not too out the way for me!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread
> 
> ...


I am in a Mk 2 as well Harry 

Jenny


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Starting to get some good numbers now!!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Corley- good roads near there  lets get something going then people


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Corley- good roads near there  lets get something going then people


+1

End of month? Give people time to get time off work etc if required??


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Corley- good roads near there  lets get something going then people
> ...


beginning of next is better for me


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I am in a Mk 2 as well Harry
> 
> Jenny


Ahh we're alright then! Last one I went to I was the only one! 

Harry


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

MrBigTurner said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a Mk 2 as well Harry
> ...


Where abouts in brum you from mate? Ill keep an eye out for ya


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Where abouts in brum you from mate? Ill keep an eye out for ya


Around Erdington/Sutton Coldfield, work at Castle Brom, got a few mates in Solihull so I'll keep an eye out for you too mate!

Harry


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

MrBigTurner said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Where abouts in brum you from mate? Ill keep an eye out for ya
> ...


I'm Solihull lol!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

MrBigTurner said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a Mk 2 as well Harry
> ...


It's good being the only one means you stand out more and get noticed, like all my mates have drift slags then you get my sexy lady..... on and my other mate that had a gold rover :lol:


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm in the Walsall area and I'm regularly over Norton Canes to meet mates. If the date chosen is free in my diary I'll bring the RS out to play


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all
I organised the last one in Dudley, but the weather put most people off coming, waiting for a better outlook for the next one.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

S23rta said:


> Any body else in the Cannock/ south staffs area? Would be good as suggested in another thread yesterday having a meet somewhere this summer, hopefully someone can educate me as I'm New the vag world.


Just down the road in Featherstone me..not got my TT anymore but have me another Audi if it's ok to pop along sometime ?

Edit; p.s isn't there a car meet somewhere near Cannock at tge beginning or the end of each month. .think it's on a Sunday ?
Might be worth rocking up there on occasion, I might not feel so out of place then either. .lol

Jase


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I have tax now at last. So the most important question is where can we do this if we have so many cars? And also why have I not had notifications for two pages worth of posts?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

well a sunday night opens up the possibility of carparks?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe just not Longford island outside Mcdougals with the chavs..lol

Will try and get some more details on that regular car meet near Cannock, been going on for a while now I believe. .all sorts turn up from what I've been told.

Anybody interested in this until we can sort out a forum meeting point of our own ?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Might be an idea, certsinly let us know and thay way at least a few of us might get to know each other, before a full forum meet


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Yehh I'm up for anything!


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Four ashes you mean at the pub? We have to be careful if we use Cannock tho especially on a Sunday night as the police are hot on it. There's an injunction on cruising in Cannock


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

S23rta said:


> Four ashes you mean at the pub? We have to be careful if we use Cannock tho especially on a Sunday night as the police are hot on it. There's an injunction on cruising in Cannock


I think Four Ashes is the one. Not too close to Cannock to be a problem with the police as most will be meeting in the designated and approved area I believe.
Was only a suggestion just to get things moving and is supposed to be good especially on a decent weather day.

Could even meet on the Spead Eagle (Gailey Island) or even the Four Ashes pub car park on an alternative date. Saying that, Dobbies garden centre has a massive car park depending on the time and date intended or even Hilton Services on the m/way. .there's loads if places really it depends more on the time and day folk wish to meet really.

Not intending to hijack the OP's thread but Here's a link to the spread eagle pub gailey island, I can drop them an email just to get permission if there's a handful of interested parties.

http://www.spreadeaglepubwolverhampton.co.uk/

The Four Ashes car meet is the 1st Thurs of every month from what I can see; Facebook link

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Four-Ashes ... 35622&_rdr


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Spread eagle is a good shout. They used to have meets up there in the summer so probably will let us. Give them a shout then. Can we decide on a date first?


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Two weeks tomorrow? On the Sunday at noon?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the chavs, they would take one look at real cars and zoom off in their saxo's with cherry bombs on haha but yeah wouldn't worry about police as if we're parked in a car park it's not cruising... Just a massive coincidence we all happen to have TT's and decided to have a chat about what a coincidence it was hahaha


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

S23rta said:


> Two weeks tomorrow? On the Sunday at noon?


This day is good for me...how about everyone else?


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds good to me 

Harry


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The sunday after is better for me, but i can try and make the suggested date


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm only about 15 miles west so would come along also if free. Would be good to meet a few like minded TT fanatics


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Is everyone is up for the Spread Eagle (WV11 3SD) on Sunday 1st at noon then?

Might it be worth getting a list going? (sorry, just excited to see all your beautiful faces/cars) :lol:

Harry


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

MrBigTurner said:


> Is everyone is up for the Spread Eagle (WV11 3SD) on Sunday 1st at noon then?
> 
> Might it be worth getting a list going? (sorry, just excited to see all your beautiful faces/cars) :lol:
> 
> Harry


As above, if people are up for this 1st Spread Eagle meet just post your interest and I'll drop them an email to get their blessing. If there's only a few cars I don't think that I will need to, it's a big car park.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am up for Sunday 1st providing an afternoon meet as would need to depart around 4 ish


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Should be able to make it
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good stuff guys and gals..anymore ?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Like I said earlier...12 o'clock at the spread is good for me.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The names are totting up...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Did a reckie at the Spread lunchtime today, car park was busy to say the least. .. I suggest meeting on the car park entrance at Dobbies next door, much more space to gather and it will not encroach on the punters visiting.

Would you guys and girls agree ?


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Whatever is best so we aren't in the way or interrupted! 

Harry


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Is everyone ok with meeting on the Dobbies carpark next door to the Spread ?
No need to input a different satnav destination really as the entrance is only 100 yards or so further and on the same side. 
For those who might fancy a beer and/or a bite to eat the Spread is only 2 or 3 mins walk from where the cars would be parked, and on a busy day I would say it would be better to leave the car where it will have some room around it.

So just to confirm then, as long as the Original Poster agrees;

1st June @ 12 noon on Dobbies carpark, next door to the Spread Eagle. Directly on the left as you drive through the gates.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> Did a reckie at the Spread lunchtime today, car park was busy to say the least. .. I suggest meeting on the car park entrance at Dobbies next door, much more space to gather and it will not encroach on the punters visiting.
> 
> Would you guys and girls agree ?


Probably worth using the A5 entrance rather than the Stafford road one as that part of the car park is generally quiet.
Not sure if I can make it yet, and may be in daily (auto) if I do as did a schoolboy error and fractured a toe on left foot, so not driving it at the mo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Did a reckie at the Spread lunchtime today, car park was busy to say the least. .. I suggest meeting on the car park entrance at Dobbies next door, much more space to gather and it will not encroach on the punters visiting.
> ...


Luckily enough the Spread only has one entrance I believe but a good point to make sure the A5 entrance is used just clear any confusion.

P.s hope the 'lets kick the empty cardboard box' trick has been put behind you..lol .. only joking bud :wink:


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Dobbies sounds good, and just so my stupidity doesn't confuse I got the postcode to the wrong Spread Eagle Pub in the post I've quoted below. Sorry guys! 

See you Sunday

Harry



My earlier post said:


> Is everyone is up for the Spread Eagle (WV11 3SD) on Sunday 1st at noon then?
> 
> Might it be worth getting a list going? (sorry, just excited to see all your beautiful faces/cars) :lol:
> 
> Harry


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just checked the postcode.... its 'ST19 5PN'.


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry I've taken so long. It's all good by me. Maybe worth sending a pm out to those earlier in the thread that haven't replied and hope the weather isn't like it is this morning lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

S23rta said:


> Sorry I've taken so long. It's all good by me. Maybe worth sending a pm out to those earlier in the thread that haven't replied and hope the weather isn't like it is this morning lol


Good idea. 
As the OP'er it would be a good idea to take this on and confirm the details and names :wink:

Jase


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

What does op mean? But I will do it in the next hour


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

S23rta said:


> What does op mean? But I will do it in the next hour


Original Poster


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol cool. It's been a while since I used forums. I've messaged everyone now even a few of you that are still posting lol
Sorry about that


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Bring your brollies lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Weather is supposed to improve from Friday onwards. . Fingers crossed :roll:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't get a PM


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> I didn't get a PM


You are still here posting and already knew the date so why would I need to pm you lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

S23rta said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get a PM
> ...


Hehe :lol: .

Sorry, couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Early morning banter


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Early morning banter


Be rude not too..


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Because it would have made me feel warm and fuzzy inside... It's not too late  haha


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

I might be up for this on Sunday !!!

John.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately im gonna be a no-show at this guys, sorry! Next time though, hopefully the porker seats will be in by next time too


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Because it would have made me feel warm and fuzzy inside... It's not too late  haha


I'd be worried if a message from me made you feel warm and fuzzy :?


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

SO how many are going tomorrow? If I don't have a late one tonight I'll come down and meet some new faces


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not sure of exact numbers Paul but come down, the more the merrier


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well guys and gals..weather's looking decent for tomorrow. 
Anyone fancy dropping by for a hour or so 12 onwards, please feel free to come along.
I Think all interested parties know the meeting point ect but if anyone requiring further info please feel free to post here your questions or concerns and I'll do my best to help.
All being well I'll be there for 12 in a big white S4.

Hope to see you there 8) 
Jase.


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Mines all fresh n crisp ready


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

quote="S23rta"]Mines all fresh n crisp ready








[/quote]

I'm driving around all over the place today so not time to spruce up the S4. . :-( never mind


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I feel like I've been every where today I think it's time to stop for the day. Any body know how to get at the cd changer btw?


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, can't make this we are visiting friends down south. The VW show is on at Weston Park tomorrow too.
Have a good one guys.

Colin


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is washed and ready 
Jenny


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

So there's a show on two miles up the road? Lol I didn't know


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Good job I gave the wee beastie a quick wash today - looks like i'll be joining you tomorrow and letting her socialise :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

S23rta said:


> So there's a show on two miles up the road? Lol I didn't know


Is it the monthly car show that was mentioned in earlier posts ?


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Nah mate that's at the 4 ashes pub. On Thursdays


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

S23rta said:


> I feel like I've been every where today I think it's time to stop for the day. Any body know how to get at the cd changer btw?


To remove it? Panels come off starting from the rear panel and work your way forwards. Seats out helps, and seat latching post has to be removed. Mind the clips, and use a long flat head to help take the pressure off the clips so they dont snap.


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Not a 5 min job then lol. I only need the bloody cartridge


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> S23rta said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I've been every where today I think it's time to stop for the day. Any body know how to get at the cd changer btw?
> ...


Surely that's not just to get the cartridge out ?


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

How many cars are are going today.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

rossored said:


> How many cars are are going today.


I hope there is a good few that come. Will be a nice drive out there in the sunshine  
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Sun is shining so no excuse not to pop along today. .pretty sure a few ragtop owners will be itching to get on the road with the roof off.

Suppose I better get up and make my car a little more presentable. . 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Can't make this one today sorry but will try and make the next one.

Have a great day

Phil


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry people I'm fitting my mates coilovers today so I'm out, enjoy the day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

I should be there about 12.30 ish. Hope to see a few TTs


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well that went well for a first off... lets see if we can put some regular meets together. Could even swap location and times around if you guys fancy it.

Good to meet some new faces too 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice to catch up again and meet a few new faces, let's do it again soon


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Templar said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > S23rta said:
> ...


No the cartridge is behind the flap in the ns rear trim panel, thought he meant removing the changer completely- i took mine ouy as running aftermarket stereo and was saving weight


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Surely that's not just to get the cartridge out ?[/quote]

No the cartridge is behind the flap in the ns rear trim panel, thought he meant removing the changer completely- i took mine ouy as running aftermarket stereo and was saving weight[/quote]

My changer has no cartridge mate. I've got another changer but can't release the cartridge so I thought I would power up the new one just to release it


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Cracking day, nice to get out the house. And I'm now sunburnt lol


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Good to meet you all today.

Hopefully the sun shines on every meet we have!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

That was a good couple of hours...nice to meet some of you!...great weather and some nice cars too...love it!!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice to meet everyone. Lovely way to spend a couple of hours in the sunshine talking about cars  Have a few photos to put on, just sorting them


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

Good meet, really nice to meet fellow enthusiasts and see some very well maintained and tastefully modded TTs and also to talk TT. Looking forward to the next meet...

Perhaps at the next one we could get a mobile dent specialist to attend and get some of the little dings (if any have) sorted at the same time..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Sammyjc said:


> Good meet, really nice to meet fellow enthusiasts and see some very well maintained and tastefully modded TTs and also to talk TT. Looking forward to the next meet...
> 
> Perhaps at the next one we could get a mobile dent specialist to attend and get some of the little dings (if any have) sorted at the same time..


There's usually a dent devil or similar at the bigger doo's like the TTOC meet or AITP. Worth going along to some of these if you've never been.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

New member Keith's lovely QS


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this the guy who stopped by initially with his wife in a mx5 ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Templar said:


> Is this the guy who stopped by initially with his wife in a mx5 ?


Yes he came back with his car


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the guy who stopped by initially with his wife in a mx5 ?
> ...


Oh good man.. bet he's gonna be a TTforum guy pretty soon huh ? Think he'll learn more about his car in a few months than all the years that he's owned it.
How about that then.. 1st Cannock meet and we potentially have a new member on board 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Check the new members :wink:


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

What a car, who took photos today?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Paul. said:


> Good to meet you all today.
> 
> Hopefully the sun shines on every meet we have!


Nice to have a little boost on the way back


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Jen


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

S23rta said:


> Nice to have a little boost on the way back


Indeed. Need to wake at least some of those horses up now and again.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice pics Jen, thank you 8)


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Gutted i couldnt come, something important cropped up last minute 

100% at the next one, by which time my car will be finished


----------



## maetloafkeith (Jun 1, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> New member Keith's lovely QS
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Jenny I think this is the first time the TT has been photographed, indeed I cant find any of mine, so when it is dry I will get it out of the garage and take some pics!!! I joined TTOC today.


----------



## maetloafkeith (Jun 1, 2014)

Templar said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Oh good man.. bet he's gonna be a TTforum guy pretty soon huh ? Think he'll learn more about his car in a few months than all the years that he's owned it.
How about that then.. 1st Cannock meet and we potentially have a new member on board 8)[/quote

Indeed I learnt more in half an hour about my car than in 9 years, a big thank you to all there.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Gutted i couldnt come, something important cropped up last minute
> 
> 100% at the next one, by which time my car will be finished


What is this "finished" you speak of? No such thing in the car modding world! You're merely pausing to re-coop funds for the next stage


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted i couldnt come, something important cropped up last minute
> ...


Haha that's so true...

Il rephrase...

When my current plans will be finished lol


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

An artists work is never finished


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

S23rta said:


> An artists work is never finished


Are you calling me an artist... :roll:


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

That's the phrase dude


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

So when are we looking at for the next meet? Gives me a goal then to get mine looking presentable...

Only needs;
porsche seats re-dyeing
Rear seat delete carpeting
Engine plastics renewing
Rocker cover painting
Charge pipe painting
Strut brace painting
Overbraid kit on certain pipes
Wheel spacers
Wheel re-furb
Top mounts poly bushed
ARB upgrade front and rear...

Actually a few things to get done! Best pull my finger out!


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

It's a meet not a show lol. You don't need to do all that for us


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

S23rta said:


> It's a meet not a show lol. You don't need to do all that for us


But it gives us something else to gawp at and chat about if you do


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

You win


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

S23rta said:


> You win


haha :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Well if you insist....


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice pics Jenny, thanks for posting those. Good to see that you joined up Keith, lovely to see your QS, first one I have actually seen in the flesh.


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Seems like we have a good sized group in the West Mids. Would anybody be up for a little day trip over the border to the Evo Triangle in Wales once the weather improves? Great roads, beautiful scenery for pics and a good chance to get to know eachother better 

I'll hopefully going a few times this year so just thought I'd throw the idea out there


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Evo triangle is defo the way to go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Evo triangle is defo the way to go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 1 reason or another I haven't been yet in 2014  Last time I was in the Aston and they were resurfacing some of it so it was a very slow crawl with the constant fear of it being peppered to within an inch of its life by the loose chippings lol. My mate reported that the roads were all sorted a few months back so should be a smoother more enjoyable place now


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

In the Aston.. You had my curiosity, now you have my attention (hopefully you've seen django, I'm not a weirdo lol)

Bet that was an experience !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> In the Aston.. You had my curiosity, now you have my attention (hopefully you've seen django, I'm not a weirdo lol)
> 
> Bet that was an experience !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah I got the reference 

The bits either side of the resurfacing and fuel stops were pretty special and loud lol. But it was a GT car not a real sportscar - looking forward to seeing how the RS goes round there 

I'll see what interest there is on this thread. Don't really want to start a fresh 1 as its better with a smaller group. I've been in a group of around 15 before and you always get split up and have too many people to keep track of.

Hopefully a few West Midlanders will be up for this


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds good 

Jenny
x


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Jenny
> x


Thought you might be interested in this  Let's see how many more put their hand up and we'll sort out some dates and let the weather decide. No point going until we get the nice weekends - a dry day is essential.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Im in, timing dependant of course. Always wanted to go, and who better than other TT owners to go with?!


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Im in, timing dependant of course. Always wanted to go, and who better than other TT owners to go with?!


Well once the others have had time to respond I'll see what's going to be best for most people. Got a tried and tested route so pretty much ready to roll once weather gets here


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd be up for it as long as it's not TT only


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> I'd be up for it as long as it's not TT only


You're a member on the forum which is all that matters (unless anyone has any objections?) - I've been on enough runs with the 'wrong' car in the past lol.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Paul. said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be up for it as long as it's not TT only
> ...


I wouldn't say it's the wrong car though..just a different one..lol


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Great idea. I'm in


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> I wouldn't say it's the wrong car though..just a different one..lol


You know what I meant 

Out of interest, how many people have been to the triangle before and know their way around?


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

I went about a month ago for a weekend around wales and we finished at the triangle, the weather was less than perfect though...


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

MrBigTurner said:


> I went about a month ago for a weekend around wales and we finished at the triangle, the weather was less than perfect though...


Not great in heavy rain is it, standing water all over the shop 

If there are a couple of people who have been before it will be useful. Can probably go out in smaller groups then for sighter laps which should help the 1st timers.


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Paul. said:


> MrBigTurner said:
> 
> 
> > I went about a month ago for a weekend around wales and we finished at the triangle, the weather was less than perfect though...
> ...


Yehh wasn't fun, had to turn around on a couple of single track roads, completely flooded...










I guess it depends on the numbers but sounds like a good idea


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Even quattro is useless if you can't see through the rain.

Hopefully not too many tbh. Single figures would be ideal but obviously, the more people that have already driven those roads makes it easier to get everybody around safely if it is a slightly bigger group.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive seen my boss' video of him chasing his mates noble, in his remapped c63...scary stuff! Dont think there were many corners at less than 100mph!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Ive seen my boss' video of him chasing his mates noble, in his remapped c63...scary stuff! Dont think there were many corners at less than 100mph!


That's fine to do if nothing is coming round the corner in the opposite direction.


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen my boss' video of him chasing his mates noble, in his remapped c63...scary stuff! Dont think there were many corners at less than 100mph!
> ...


That's is very true, especially when the people coming the other way are likely to be doing the same. Most of the corners have enough visibility to be able to use all of the road but you have to keep in mind that this is a normal welsh road. There are rutted sections, loose sheep and slower cars popping out of junctions or hiding in blind spots round the bend - come across any of those @100mph and you'll be hitting a tree or flying down a hill depending on which section you are on. I have been round there quickly and but you need to be sensible about it.


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

An example of how not to do it.....


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Paul. said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > fixitagaintomoz said:
> ...


i completely agree- they had a guy with a headstart and a radio to warn them of any issues, and people on the worst junctions aswell.

i certainly dont plan to be going that fast- but it is a nice place to stretch the TT's legs


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Paul. said:


> An example of how not to do it.....


Proves that its worth doing a slow sighting lap and following someone who knows the roads.

Didnt even look like he was going particularly fast...


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > An example of how not to do it.....
> ...


A slower paced lap is a must to look for any areas of mud (tractors use the roads), broken tarmac on braking area, etc. There are a lot of places that will catch you out if you don't know about them or don't respect them. If you look at the last 2 bends compared to the camera car which doesn't change speed, the driver in front puts the hammer down and brakes late. Gets away with it on the left hander but the rear is unsettled but on the right hander the brakes came on way too late as they were turning and as the back went light they lost it. Pure driver error and probably lack of experience combined with over confidence.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Thought we were going on a nice little cruise ?

Didn't realise its the UK version of the Nurburgring :roll:

Jenny


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> Thought we were going on a nice little cruise ?
> 
> Didn't realise its the UK version of the Nurburgring :roll:
> 
> Jenny


The triangle is whatever people choose to make of it. I've been there and done the quick stuff but that was a few years ago and with a group of drivers I knew well. For this I was just proposing a drive over, show any new people round then let people do as many laps and whatever pace they felt comfortable at. Don't have to go silly speeds to enjoy those roads - think of all the extra bug splats on the pictures


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Paul. said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Thought we were going on a nice little cruise ?
> ...


My favourite passtime .....splatting flies


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny H said:
> ...


Also managed to splat a butterfly around the triangle - unlike flies they disintegrate and leave almost no marks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

My favourite passtime .....splatting flies [/quote]

I noticed that Jenny. .lol


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I couldn't make it unfortunately to this due to a number of reasons - however I will be up for the next one.


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

So we have a few interested now:

tommatt90
Jenny
Templar
MrBigTurner
fixitagaintomoz

Had to use forum names for most of you as I can't remember which people were at the meet and match the names, sorry  lol.

When would everyone be up for this? I find Saturdays to be the best day as most people haven't got to worry about work the next day. Obviously it's all weather dependant but what sort of notice do people need to head over?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Paul. said:


> So we have a few interested now:
> 
> tommatt90
> Jenny
> ...


im free most saturdays, except this one coming and 5th july, saying that for 2 weeks from 7th july i shouldnt be driving too far after my operation...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm away on the Swiss TTour 20th-29th but if most want to go during that period please crack on, I can always join on the next cruise.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am free most Saturdays but not July 5th.
Wouldn't a Sunday be better as the roads are quieter?

Jenny


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> I am free most Saturdays but not July 5th.
> Wouldn't a Sunday be better as the roads are quieter?
> 
> Jenny


Sundays aren't really much quieter as a lot of people have the same idea lol, only real quiet times are midweek. Also, an advantage of a Saturday is that you have an a better chance to sort out any problems such as punctures etc. I'm probably a little over cautious but I did hit a rock over there on a Sunday one time and then had to sort out a new tyre around work


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> im free most saturdays, except this one coming and 5th july, saying that for 2 weeks from 7th july i shouldnt be driving too far after my operation...





Templar said:


> I'm away on the Swiss TTour 20th-29th but if most want to go during that period please crack on, I can always join on the next cruise.


What would everybody prefer? An early trip at the end of this month or wait till the end of july when everyone can go?

Normally you can get some decent weekends through till September so there is plenty of time


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

What would everybody prefer? An early trip at the end of this month or wait till the end of july when everyone can go?

Normally you can get some decent weekends through till September so there is plenty of time[/quote]

Would prefer some time in July. How about the 12th ?


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Like Jenny I'd say sometime in July

I should be free most Saturdays as long as the Friday night isn't too heavy :lol:

Harry


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> What would everybody prefer? An early trip at the end of this month or wait till the end of july when everyone can go?
> 
> Normally you can get some decent weekends through till September so there is plenty of time


Would prefer some time in July. How about the 12th ?[/quote]

One of our number will still be recovering from an op on the 12th I think, so possibly the week afteer might be better for him?

If the weather is decent this Sat I might try to round up one or two of my mates and head over for a little warm up


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Paul. said:


> One of our number will still be recovering from an op on the 12th I think, so possibly the week after might be better for him?
> 
> If the weather is decent this Sat I might try to round up one or two of my mates and head over for a little warm up


Cant let you get any secret warm ups in............what time you going? :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might be best to set a sensible date in the future then ask for names of those who can make that date. Anyone who can't make it can attend the next cruise.
I suggest this because there'll always be a couple who can't make it.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds good. I'd be up for joining you if there's room for one more  :wink: I know these roads fairly well having travelled them on many occasions over the past 30 odd years.

Phil


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Might be best to set a sensible date in the future then ask for names of those who can make that date. Anyone who can't make it can attend the next cruise.
> I suggest this because there'll always be a couple who can't make it.


That's a fair point. How about 19th July? It splits Inters and AITP fairly nicely and the World cup will be over. Obviously it will be dependant on it not being a day fit for the ark  


Jenny H said:


> Cant let you get any secret warm ups in............what time you going? :roll:


Normally try to start out from Telford Services (good meet point) around 8am-ish to make sure there is time for a splash and dash en route and more importantly, that we get to the Ponderossa Cafe on the Horseshoe before breakfast finishes lol. As always, I'll keep an eye on the weather at the end of the week before making final decision


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Sounds good. I'd be up for joining you if there's room for one more  :wink: I know these roads fairly well having travelled them on many occasions over the past 30 odd years.
> 
> Phil


More than welcome Phil if you can make the date. Always good to have people who know the roads on these drives out


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind another runout in that area, the last time I did it was pretty good but can get a bit busy with plenty folks doing the same thing, here is a link to the cruise Mark Davies organised which took in the triangle

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=299799&hilit=North+Wales&start=30

Some warnings about sneaky places for cameras to be mindful of, have heard that choppers sometimes do the rounds too.

I'll keep an eye out for the date and see if I can make it

Iain


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

forest said:


> I wouldn't mind another runout in that area, the last time I did it was pretty good but can get a bit busy with plenty folks doing the same thing, here is a link to the cruise Mark Davies organised which took in the triangle
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=299799&hilit=North+Wales&start=30
> 
> ...


I have heard about the sneaky tactics of hiding the cameras - just not on is it! Have seen plenty of marked and unmarked plod around the triangle, choppers are news to me but not really a surprise. Almost certain to see at least 1 van on the A5 somewhere these days too. I've got a nice scenic route to the triangle which I still enjoy driving after many runs. There are some good roads round bala and down to barmouth but for those I was mainly following so don't know those too well. People are free to take any routes they wish. I'll head to the triangle if people want to follow but it won't be a strictly planned thing, think of it more of a free swim lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Paul. said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Might be best to set a sensible date in the future then ask for names of those who can make that date. Anyone who can't make it can attend the next cruise.
> ...


19th sounds good to me, but i understand if you guys pick a different date.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

19th July is a good date to set, should be enough time for most to sort out what they're doing. 
I would suggest however to draw up some kind of route to factor in toilet and refreshment breaks..possibly finishing off with some pub grub on route closer to home.
I'm sure someone will be able to advise and help on what's in the area and would possibly make it a more complete day out.

Just a thought.


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> 19th July is a good date to set, should be enough time for most to sort out what they're doing.
> I would suggest however to draw up some kind of route to factor in toilet and refreshment breaks..possibly finishing off with some pub grub on route closer to home.
> I'm sure someone will be able to advise and help on what's in the area and would possibly make it a more complete day out.
> 
> Just a thought.


There are toilets and chances to get food/ drinks etc at the services, then the ponderosa and at the visitors centre on the triangle so that's taken care of. There is a nice pub that my lot always use for either a drink or food in Chirk which is just on the border. Its on the A5 so pass it on the way in and out, not dirt cheap but the meals are worth it from my experience - Also use the attached hotel for our weekend trips.

http://www.moretonpark.com/

With a breakfast stop, chill time by the lake at the visitors centre, a few laps of the triangle, picture time and a drive to the nearest Shell station (15-20miles away then back), that should comfortably take us into the afternoon. Then it is up to people if they want to venture of somewhere else or do some more laps/ pics/ sitting by the lake before heading back the way we came (or A5) to the pub or home. For me, that makes a nice relaxed day allowing time for people to take their time and enjoy it without overcomplicating the routes or trying to fit too much in. A trip to Barmouth would be another nice day out sometime allowing for plenty of beach time. I have found that if you try to pack too much into a day you miss things and it takes some of the fun out of it. Plenty more days in the year for more drives out


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds good to me buddy :wink:


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Sounds good to me buddy :wink:


Thanks mate.

Looks like 19th July it is then - barring bad weather.

When I get time, I'll put up the postcodes for the stopping places on the route so you guys can put them into google maps and have a look at the roads (if google doesn't choose a random road here and there lol).


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

19th July is good for me.  I'm staying with relatives near Denbigh 28/29 June so hopefully will find time to go on a recce and refresh my memory! :wink:

Phil


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Weather looks like it might be good enough to give the route the quick once over on Saturday if anybody fancies a ride out? Need to try and get over once before we go to check for resurfacing or roadworks that would spoil our fun.


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi I'm in Hanley Staffordshire wouldn't mind coming along


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Nadim_m said:


> Hi I'm in Hanley Staffordshire wouldn't mind coming along


Hi,

Just for clarity, do you mean coming on Saturday or on the 19th July or both? Lol

Thanks


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Ment 19th driving to Epsom on saturday


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Nadim_m said:


> Ment 19th driving to Epsom on saturday


Ok mate. I'll make a list a bit closer to the date and sort out times etc. I'm going to keep it all in this thread to try and keep numbers from getting out of hand, so keep checking back to make sure I haven't missed you off


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Its a shame i'm in north wales sunday morning but recovering from a hangover with the girlfriend, so double the reason not to pop down!

Enjoy though!


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

If there are any last minute takers for tomorrow drop me a PM


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Well guys and girls,

Back from the scouting run and its bad news and good news.

There is some resurfacing on the triangle but it is just a small section. Could be finished by the time we go, they caould be doing a different section or they could have dug up the rest of it lol - have to suck it and see. Rest of the roads were fine and still a good drive.

Thanks to Jenny for coming along, hope you had a good day out


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny been fly splatting again ??


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Jenny been fly splatting again ??


By the looks of it, I managed to headbutt most of them out of her way with the RS - I think she took care of the stragglers though :lol:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

It was good  Just got back 
Plenty of fly swatting. Car is plastered with them as usual x
Some photos later.
Jenny

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's 1 from today - hopefully next month there will be a few more TT's in line


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Lovely picture


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice picture! 

I'll have a drive around the triangle on 29th and post an update about the condition of the roads.

Phil


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Nice picture!
> 
> I'll have a drive around the triangle on 29th and post an update about the condition of the roads.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil.

And that would be very useful if you could report back mate. They seem to be doing the resurfacing in a very random fashion but most of the other bits have been done - unless they redo the bits they did last year :roll: lol.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great pic Jenny. .sounds like you had a good day 8)

You had that spot of tuning work done yet ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Templar said:


> Great pic Jenny. .sounds like you had a good day 8)
> 
> You had that spot of tuning work done yet ?


It is Paul's picture, mine are nowhere near that good  
Yes the car has been mapped and it feels great


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Great pic Jenny. .sounds like you had a good day 8)
> ...


Oops..sorry.. Nice pic Paul 

Glad you've been enjoying the remap...did you get chance to stretch it's legs then...worth the wonga ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Short clip of one of the lovely roads on our trip to Wales yesterday 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPSeJlr ... e=youtu.be


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

next time maybe disable the speed logging on the clips  80 in a 60 tut tut tut

only kidding, looks like you had a fab time!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

oh and bad news... I just got invited to a friend of a friends wedding on the 19th July. my Mrs didn't accept that me driving around for a day counts as already having plans


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> oh and bad news... I just got invited to a friend of a friends wedding on the 19th July. my Mrs didn't accept that me driving around for a day counts as already having plans


Thats a shame :-(


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Anybody got any ideas with changing stereos? I've got to get an adaptor but motormania list loads of different options. Disconnected my battery Saturday and the standard radio needs a code which I don't have.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

S23rta said:


> Disconnected my battery Saturday and the standard radio needs a code which I don't have.


The code should be in the little instruction manual that came with the car


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't have any paper work with the car


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm. Take it to an Audi franchise. I believe there are only a few radio codes and they might be able to check on their data base


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

£60 they want. I want to put a better one in anyway but don't know what lead to buy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Check your PM inbox


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

So when's the next meet then seen as I've missed loads of pages again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

S23rta said:


> So when's the next meet then seen as I've missed loads of pages again


If you fancy a bit of a drive out: this coming Friday? :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=690649


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

S23rta said:


> So when's the next meet then seen as I've missed loads of pages again


Sat 19th July - West Mids run to the Evo Triangle (Wales)


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Paul she'll never make it lol. Need to do a load of work to mine before I go anywhere. I painted the wheels tonight, only got two done tho so it's staying on the drive till I get the other two done lol.


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

S23rta said:


> Paul she'll never make it lol. Need to do a load of work to mine before I go anywhere. I painted the wheels tonight, only got two done tho so it's staying on the drive till I get the other two done lol.


Paint one side of the car a different colour and run it like the BAR F1 car from a few years back - don't have to worry about matching wheels then lol 

On a serious note, I haven't got the list together yet but I'm sure you could jump in one of the cars if you still fancied coming along mate?


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

That's a better idea lol


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Went for a drive around the Triangle on Sunday afternoon, only had time for one lap due to other commitments.
Roads are in good condition and roadworks are complete (for now?). Some loose chippings on resurfaced stretch by Llyn Brenig but should soon disappear.

Phil


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Went for a drive around the Triangle on Sunday afternoon, only had time for one lap due to other commitments.
> Roads are in good condition and roadworks are complete (for now?). Some loose chippings on resurfaced stretch by Llyn Brenig but should soon disappear.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil 

Sounds like the same stretch that had loose chippings when we went so hopefully we will catch it when that's resurfaced and before they start digging some more up.

Just need to sort some dry weather on 19th and were all good haha

Paul


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

So guys and girls, the 19th is only a week away so I should probably get a list together. Based on the test run, we need to leave the meet point at M54 Telford Services by about 9am to allow time for the extra cars to fill up.

Can anyone still interested post their 'real' name and the model/ colour of their car - as most of us are new to eachother it might help us know who is who on the day.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Put me down but I might have to pull out, the clutch is starting to slip when I reach the boost in 5th/6th. 

Harry Turner - 08 TTS - Meteor Grey


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

MrBigTurner said:


> Put me down but I might have to pull out, the clutch is starting to slip when I reach the boost in 5th/6th.
> 
> Harry Turner - 08 TTS - Meteor Grey


I've heard that 4th is a good gear :roll:

Thanks harry - List started:

Paul - TTRS - Suzuka Grey
Harry - 08 TTS - Meteor Grey
Jenny - TTS - Silver


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm coming 

Jenny TTS Silver


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> I'm coming
> 
> Jenny TTS Silver


Thought you might


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> I'm coming
> 
> Jenny TTS Silver





MrBigTurner said:


> Put me down but I might have to pull out, the clutch is starting to slip when I reach the boost in 5th/6th.
> 
> Harry Turner - 08 TTS - Meteor Grey


With tropical thunder storms forecast for Saturday I think its probably best to cancel the run to Wales now so that you can make other plans rather than wait till the last minute. Didn't look like many people were still up for it anyway judging by the lack of responses. What I will probably do is just PM you both when I next plan to go over with mates and if you're free come along.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

OK x


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Paul

I was still undecided about this due to possible work commitments, that is until I read your earlier post.................

Would still like to join you if anything is organised in the future.

Phil


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I was still undecided about this due to possible work commitments, that is until I read your earlier post.................
> 
> ...


Hi Phil

I had been looking forward to it but even if we get half the rain forecast, it won't be anywhere near safe or enjoyable driving conditions so it was the only sensible option to call it off  And calling it off early means you can still make other plans for the weekend.

If and when I sort something else out I'll let people know, either in a new thread or by PM 

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paul. said:


> If and when I sort something else out I'll let people know, either in a new thread or by PM
> 
> Paul


If that's the case please PM me too Paul. I'm interested in this run but couldn't have done the 19th July.

Thanks


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Paul, i hadnt looked at the forecast, but was going to cancel plans and do this trip... but a sensible decision to delay it i think. Let me know when you re-book it and i will definately be interested. Hopefully i'll have sorted the brakes before then too!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Got a new date in mind yet ?


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Got a new date in mind yet ?


I've got a busy next few weeks including a sprint day, AITP and a leaving bash for my boss so I probably won't be free till the end of August now. Once that's all out of the way I'll put up the next available saturday and keep fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Paul. said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new date in mind yet ?
> ...


No worries fella. .I'll keep an eye out on here for updates :wink:

Could always throw a cheeky mid morning Sunday meet for a hour..or mid week eves for that matter. Any takers ?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Wish i could, on the plus side i when i do get to the next meet i will be running 2.0L all being well


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


If I'm free I could be tempted if somebody wants to put one up. I'll hopefully have a bit more time later in the summer to be more active in setting up meets.



fixitagaintomoz said:


> Wish i could, on the plus side i when i do get to the next meet i will be running 2.0L all being well


New car or engine transplant mate?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Paul. said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Pau[quote="Templar said:
> ...


If I'm free I could be tempted if somebody wants to put one up. I'll hopefully have a bit more time later in the summer to be more active in setting up meets.



fixitagaintomoz said:


> Wish i could, on the plus side i when i do get to the next meet i will be running 2.0L all being well


New car or engine transplant mate?[/quote]

rebuild due to 2 pistons being fubard


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys

I live in Stoke on trent so not to far away, would be nice to organise something while it's still sunny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Warranty_Void said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I live in Stoke on trent so not to far away, would be nice to organise something while it's still sunny


I believe there's a cruise on the cards. Worth keeping a look out on this thread


----------

